# coffee_forums: Stop by and read our review of the Bacchi stove top espresso machine h



## Tweet Bot (Dec 26, 2008)

coffee_forums: Stop by and read our review of the Bacchi stove top espresso machine http://tinyurl.com/2v6mn7j with photos from @coffeephoto

More...


----------

